# Striper Fishing



## OrangeCap (Sep 26, 2014)

As everyone knows... IT'S STRIPER SEASON! The prize fish of the late fall/early winter fishing season. Thought I start a thread to help each other out in trying to slay some of these beast.

First, this year seems to be starting off WAY better than last year! The York and Elizabeth rivers seem to be the best spots. I heard that the boats are catching at the JRB, but it is so hard to find good land spots on the James. Especially now that they closed the fishing pier.

This is my preference: Incoming tide beats outgoing. I prefer fishing at night under lighted structures. I use soft plastics: Storm shad or a bucktail with a gulp minnow. I use braid with a 3 foot flouro leader.

I plan on going this Thursday, like always I will give a report. Good Luck everyone!


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

I can't wait until 2015 when they hopefully impose much tighter limits on these poor fish, especially the cows.


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

kurazy kracka said:


> I can't wait until 2015 when they hopefully impose much tighter limits on these poor fish, especially the cows.


28+ is not enough? when was the last time you caught one 28+ not talking about spring run, In the bay yes it should be 20+. You and I have talked about this, raising the limits is only gonna hurt fisherman that obey the rules.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

It seems like the striper bite is surely picking up. I haven't fished it personally, but there is a public pier at Riverfront Park just up river from the JRB. It could be a good place to give them a shot: 

225 River Rd‎ Newport News, VA 23601
https://maps.google.com/maps?q=225+...LSxYC4Cg&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&output=classic&dg=oo

Parking is on the side of the elementary school


----------



## SOPcirca88 (Oct 15, 2014)

*Not at all!!*



rwh said:


> It seems like the striper bite is surely picking up. I haven't fished it personally, but there is a public pier at Riverfront Park just up river from the JRB. It could be a good place to give them a shot:
> 
> 225 River Rd‎ Newport News, VA 23601
> https://maps.google.com/maps?q=225+...LSxYC4Cg&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&output=classic&dg=oo
> ...


I actually stay with in spitting distance from the pier in question (called Hilton Pier by locals). Since I've been fishing there for at least 6 years Ive seen some big fish come out of that water ranging from 20"+ Reds, slot Rockfish, huge croaker and spot, decent whiting, and 6" Perch.

One day me and a lazy fisherman happen to be using some blue crab and caught huge sheepies from under the pier pilings and a juvenile black drum.

Another guy I always run into on the tackle isle of Wally Mart showed me pics of him and his buddy's fishing under the JRB and doing pretty damn good, last time we talked about a week ago.... skunk city he says.

Maybe its new to me but this past friday I went out there and chunked some fresh bunker and a lively eel and dragged a storm shad through every inch of water I could reach... nothing. But the weird part... when I left I tossed the remainder bunker and spot out into the water... came back sunday afternoon.. and the bunker where still sitting there UNTOUCHED!!! My $0.02..


----------



## OrangeCap (Sep 26, 2014)

Yeah I'm aware of the Hilton Pier. It is very shallow. Use to catch small cats in the spring. It is too far away from the JRB. I think the only really good size fish are near the JRB.


----------



## SOPcirca88 (Oct 15, 2014)

Yeah I believe its about chest high on + tide all the way out to 200 yrds lol. Thinking about hitting York Beach during the day Friday and try Chesapeake Ave later. Will report back P&S!!


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

gpwf20c said:


> 28+ is not enough? when was the last time you caught one 28+ not talking about spring run, In the bay yes it should be 20+. You and I have talked about this, raising the limits is only gonna hurt fisherman that obey the rules.


look at red drum. same thing happened to them. they were nearly wiped out and then a slot was put in place which protects the big breeders, same needs to be done with rock. shouldn't be allowed to keep anything over say 36" and trophy season closed out completely.


----------



## OrangeCap (Sep 26, 2014)

SOPcirca88 said:


> Yeah I believe its about chest high on + tide all the way out to 200 yrds lol. Thinking about hitting York Beach during the day Friday and try Chesapeake Ave later. Will report back P&S!!


Chesapeake Ave in Hampton? I had no idea you could fish there. Do you just fish off the rocks?


----------



## SOPcirca88 (Oct 15, 2014)

*Yep!*



OrangeCap said:


> Chesapeake Ave in Hampton? I had no idea you could fish there. Do you just fish off the rocks?


Yes sir! If you are traveling on Chesapeake Ave coming away from the Newport News Shipyard You will see a private boat dock Just after the "Welcome to Hampton" sign... There is a NO FISHING/CRABBING sign. The area to the left of the sign all the way to the private boat dock/lift is a fishable area. Ill double check but I've been told by a handful of seasoned anglers. Hmmmmm maybe I wasn't supposed to tell any one opcorn:

But back when you were allowed to you would have to fish the concrete strip the goes all the way down to 16th Street pier area. And come to think about it... I've seen people there this past summer fishing.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Hello all been reading this forum for a while and finally joined. Hate to be a killjoy with my first post but, all waterfront across the Hampton city line on Chesapeake Ave is private property. I built the little private pier your talking about and watched marine patrol chase people off of that spot.I would ask the people that live across the street if you could fish there before getting set up. The only public spot, on that stretch, that I know is the pier on 16th street, and it's 24 hour with lights. Iv also heard you can fish the wall at Fort Monroe at night... But not sure.


----------



## SOPcirca88 (Oct 15, 2014)

Benji said:


> Hello all been reading this forum for a while and finally joined. Hate to be a killjoy with my first post but, all waterfront across the Hampton city line on Chesapeake Ave is private property. I built the little private pier your talking about and watched marine patrol chase people off of that spot.I would ask the people that live across the street if you could fish there before getting set up. The only public spot, on that stretch, that I know is the pier on 16th street, and it's 24 hour with lights. Iv also heard you can fish the wall at Fort Monroe at night... But not sure.


When I was told the clearly bad info. I assumed they were finding some kind of way around the rules. The only way I can see them being able to fish that area is A. Knowing a resident who would allow access or B. Fishing right in front of the "Welcome to Hampton" sign but on the Newport News side lol.

I knew a resident that lived near the Lasalle side before I knew the difference between a croaker and a spot lol. But we used to do pretty good their and being that its not fished like other spots I would love to give it a try again.

No killjoy Benji!!! You just possibly saved me a fine!! lol Thanks and Welcome to P&S!!


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Well speaking of striper fishing I might go to either Yorktown beach or coast guard station pier and or both. But probably toss my lures off the coast guard pier since it is like 4x times longer than the Yorktown beach pier. I'm sure I will catch plenty of stripers.


----------



## OrangeCap (Sep 26, 2014)

Fishing report: Fished the York river. Incoming tide two hours before high tide (8pm). Left at 830 once i couldnt feel my hands lol. Used white gulp minnow. Caught about 10 stripers avg 15-16 inches. Caught one keeper at 20 inches (pic) and my buddy caught one at 21 inches. The rocks are running pretty good right now, if you can battle the cold... go out and get you some.


----------



## johnkelley17 (Dec 13, 2008)

I agree closing o. Trophy fish will keep this species alive. The bull red run this year is like nothing I have never seen. But at the same time trophy rocks bring fisherman from miles around and keep this community alive after tourist season. So how can we both save our beloved fish and city at the same time?


----------



## SOPcirca88 (Oct 15, 2014)

OrangeCap said:


> Fishing report: Fished the York river. Incoming tide two hours before high tide (8pm). Left at 830 once i couldnt feel my hands lol. Used white gulp minnow. Caught about 10 stripers avg 15-16 inches. Caught one keeper at 20 inches (pic) and my buddy caught one at 21 inches. The rocks are running pretty good right now, if you can battle the cold... go out and get you some.
> View attachment 14131


Nice!!! Did you fish from the Coast Guard Station or Cheatham? Im hoping I could do some good from yorktown beach this week. Has anyone had luck from the surf there?


----------

